# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Dreamviews t shirt design.

## Man of Shred

There's a local embroidery nearby. And for cheap i can make a custom t-shirt there. I've already made a few of my own. So, Could someone please come up with a dreamviews Tee design? I will test it out myself! If i like your idea  :tongue2:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

You're welcome.

----------


## ClouD

I made a few for the DV merchandise shop, but I dunno if they're what you're looking for (and they were very rushed).
If you do see anything you like, then I can send you the image for it.

My skills have grown a lot since then though and I might make another design when I get Photoshop to work on my other laptop (probably within a week), which would be a more conservative general DV design.

:3

----------


## Man of Shred

ClouD . Merch shop? where?

----------


## no-Name

> ClouD . Merch shop? where?



Announcement, Cafepress1, Cafepress2, Feedback thread

----------

